# Dragon ball Super VS DBZ



## WeedoMilan (13 Marzo 2018)

Super dopo un inizio Moooooolto stentato nel tempo si è tolto qualche sassolino dalla scarpa 
soprattutto con le ultime saghe, tralasciando qualche buco di trama ma vabbè generalmente dalla saga di Black in poi sia le animazioni che tutto l'anime in sé ha decisamente fatto un Big Up e ad esempio trovo che il famoso ultra Istinto sia una delle trovate più grandi degli ultimi anni, ha creato un sacco di Hype ad un po' tutti i fan di Dragon ball e non.. 
Però, Oggi per caso navigavo sulla Home di Facebook e mi son ritrovato tra i vari video questo :








E rivedendo questa scena noto un vero e proprio abisso tra le due serie. 
La scena tratta di argomenti pesanti come la scelta di mettere un proprio ideale davanti alla vita dei propri figli, mettendola anche a repentaglio e ne parlano senza mezzi termini! I combattimenti se non fossero fatti con animazioni di 20 anni fa sarebbero superiori per regia e probabilmente anche una cosa banale come i dialoghi son migliori
Vi lancio una provocazione.. 

Secondo voi, a distanza di vent'anni e con un budget e delle tecnologie superiori nettamente, è meglio Super o Z avrà per sempre il monopolio sul Titolo " miglior serie di Dragon Ball"?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2018)

Sinceramente a me Super è piaciuto molto, soprattutto dalla saga del torneo tra l'universo 6 e il 7 in poi. Dico che, lasciando stare la nostalgia di quando ero un ragazzino delle elementari che correva a casa per registrarsi le puntate della serie Z, a me Super è piaciuto di più. La serie Z è stata molto bella ma dopo il Cell Game non mi è piaciuta particolarmente. La saga di Majin Bu per me non è stata molto avvincente onestamente...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2018)

Ok i gusti, ma è oggettivo che super è una roba mediocre.

Dbz fino a Cell è superiore e di parecchio. Super se la può giocare con la saga di majin buu, siamo li come livello di fanservice, tra trasformazioni e fusioni varie...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2018)

Guarda che non si può parlare nemmeno di un unico Dragon Ball Z, eh. Il vero Dragon Ball arriva a Freezer e, di fatto, era nelle intenzioni dell'autore terminare lì l'opera; poi, a causa delle spinte dei fans, Toriyama s'è inventato le saghe di Cell e di Majin Bu, ma il livello è palesemente calato rispetto alla saga di Freezer.
Diciamo che la saga di Cell mantiene un livello di scrittura più o meno coerente - anche se a livello concettuale non l'avrei mai introdotta se fossi stato nell'autore -, mentre la saga di Majin Bu è stata un procedere puramente casuale.
Dragon Ball Super aveva potenziale; il concetto del Ki divino, fino ad arrivare all'UI, secondo me, avrebbe potuto dare tanto all'opera nel suo complesso, ma la saga del ritorno di Freezer è puro pattume; la saga di Zamasu, invece, era evitabile almeno tanto quanto quella di Cell; infine, il Torneo del potere - la parte più interessante di tutto Dragon Ball Super - è stato gestito veramente male, dal numero di universi e partecipanti, fino agli scontri finali.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Marzo 2018)

Super è una cacata sputata dal culo di Toriyama per fare soldi, Z è un capolavoro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2018)

Tra l'altro tutti dimenticano la prima serie che era veramente molto carina. Ottima qualità anche quella. I tornei di arti marziali normali con personaggi ancora "umani", l'esercito del fiocco rosso, il genio delle tartarughe che era il più forte sulla terra 

Crilin che teneva testa a Goku


----------



## Gito (13 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Super è una cacata sputata dal culo di Toriyama per fare soldi, Z è un capolavoro



Qui ce da fare una precisazione...
DragonBall Super non è di Toriyama. Ed il manga di Super non segue neanche la stessa storia dell'anime.
E' un po come Boruto, sarebbe la continuazione di Naruto ma non è fatto da Kishimoto.
Sono 2 opere fatte da altri che stanno cavalcando il successo degli autori che le hanno inventate...


----------



## Kayl (13 Marzo 2018)

l'ultra istinto è la fiera della boiata, il corpo che si muove da solo!? Praticamente il cervello non serve a una sega! Senza contare che prevedere in anticipo le mosse è una cosa che viene introdotta sin dalla prima serie, ricordate Goku contro Tenshihan che senza guardare sa già come verrà attaccato? L'ultra istinto per me è l'apoteosi dello schifo per Dragon Ball, già ormai vinceva solo quello con la forza combattiva più elevata, in questa maniera la cosa va ancora di più a fare in deretano perché annulla qualsiasi necessità di fare strategie, di elaborare piani e tecniche per vincere, lasciando che sia solo il corpo a dominare la mente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Marzo 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Qui ce da fare una precisazione...
> DragonBall Super non è di Toriyama. Ed il manga di Super non segue neanche la stessa storia dell'anime.
> E' un po come Boruto, sarebbe la continuazione di Naruto ma non è fatto da Kishimoto.
> Sono 2 opere fatte da altri che stanno cavalcando il successo degli autori che le hanno inventate...



Mi spiace deluderti ma cosi come accade in Boruto, l'autore e ideatore è Toriyama. Poi che non ci sia lui alla regia dell'anime e alla scrittura del manga lo so. Ma è tutto nato da una sua idea.


----------



## Gito (13 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma cosi come accade in Boruto, l'autore e ideatore è Toriyama. Poi che non ci sia lui alla regia dell'anime e alla scrittura del manga lo so. Ma è tutto nato da una sua idea.



Per Boruto non è cosi, Kishimoto gli fa da editor, ma la storia è scritta e disegnata da 2 suoi assistenti che hanno lavorato per lui in Naruto. Non è stata un idea di Kishimoto portare avanti il brand.
Per quanto riguarda DBS non sono ben informato perchè non lo seguo ma sapevo che era una cosa simile a Boruto.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Marzo 2018)

Super è un'anime/manga che intrattiene, ma, in tutta onestà, preso a sè è mediocre. Lo guardo volentieri perchè non ho pretese e mi basta vedere i personaggi storici per esaltarmi quei 20 minuti, ma vive comunque di riflesso dello Z. Se fosse un prodotto del tutto nuovo e non avesse il background che ha alle spalle, non se lo filerebbe nessuno, perchè fondamentalmente è una gara a chi urla più forte e cambia più spesso il colore dei capelli...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Marzo 2018)

Comunque vi consiglio di leggere anche il manga oltre che a vedere l'anime. Il manga è diversissimo, il torneo è appena iniziato e alcuni concorrenti che erano in gioco fino a qualche episodio fa nell'anime, nel manga sono stati buttati fuori subito (tipo Katopesla).
Anche Kale e Caulifla che nell'anime sono amiche per la pelle, nel manga non hanno questo legame e manco si parlano quando sono state introdotte.


----------

